# City Water Fill Vs. Fresh Water Fill



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello to All:

I'm preparing our Outback 250RS for its maiden voyage and wanted to try out the water tank systems. I hooked up a hose to the City Water Connection and turned on the water--upon checking inside the trailer, I saw a big puddle coming out of the bathroom from the toilet connections--water was dripping down.

I stopped the city water connection and then just put the hose in the Fresh Water gravity fill hole. I was checking the monitor and saw the tank was filling up. At about 2/3 full, I turned off the water and looked underneath and to my utter dismay, I saw two distinct water leaks: one from the middle of the trailer near the back and another near the drain plug but it was obviously a leak and not part of the drain plug.

This trailer hasn't been anywhere yet and already problems with the water system? Has anybody else had this experience and if so, any fixes? I'm assuming the trailer is still under warranty as we bought it last September 2011, but I'm really concerned about these water leaks.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Was the trailer properly winterized? If it was one leak, I'd be thinking manufacturing defect. If it's multiple leaks, I'd be wondering if it was winterized correctly. Did the dealer tell you it was winterized before you took delivery?


----------



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

I'v had some water issues related to winterizing my OB, like not reconnecting everything I disconnected. I'm assuming you tested the water system before you took delivery. If the shop you bought it from winterized it, check that all the water connections are tight and closed. I usually forget the outside shower connection. That should solve the city water problem. As for the tank water, make sure the water pump was reconnected properly. Leaking water can travel and find its way out,hopefully thats all it is. Anything further is probably and issue for the dealer.

Gary


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

on the city water issue, check your water pressure. if it's over 60lbs or so you really should be using a water pressure regulator to avoid any pipe problems.


----------



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks, All. I honestly did not test the water system out upon taking delivery. I literally drove it from the dealer to the storage and didn't bring it out until last weekend to get it ready for travel. I'm sure it wasn't winterized "officially" but there wasn't any water in it!

I'll call my dealer today and see what they can tell me...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mark W said:


> Thanks, All. I honestly did not test the water system out upon taking delivery. I literally drove it from the dealer to the storage and didn't bring it out until last weekend to get it ready for travel. I'm sure it wasn't winterized "officially" but there wasn't any water in it!
> 
> I'll call my dealer today and see what they can tell me...


They would have put water in it to test it at the dealer and even if a little was all that was left in the system it is enough to really mess things up.


----------



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

As a follow-up on my original thread: It was a very expensive lesson learned on my part...I did apparently have water left in the system, which did freeze and ended up cracking parts and pieces in many areas and have now all been replaced, including the water heater--ugh! So...that will never happen again, for sure!

On a semi-related note, here are what may be some dumb questions, but here goes:

1) We're going to Charlotte in May and will be at a campsite that provides city water, electric and sewer connectivity. I have purchased a water pressure regulator as well as a water filter. Connecting from the campground's city water tap to my trailer using my own hose, should I connect the water filter to the end of my hose first, then connect the water pressure regulator to the water filter before finally connecting the water regulator to my city water valve on the trailer?

2) Does the city water fill connection act just like a garden hose connection at home? That is, can I simply leave the connection "on" from the campground water tap the entire time its connected to my trailer? Or do I need to turn on the campground's water tap whenever I do want to use water in the trailer, then turn it off again so as to not flood out the trailer?

Sorry for the lack of knowledge on this issue, but I just don't find these kinds of answers or details in my generic owner's manual.

Thanks in advance for any answers and advice!


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mark W said:


> As a follow-up on my original thread: It was a very expensive lesson learned on my part...I did apparently have water left in the system, which did freeze and ended up cracking parts and pieces in many areas and have now all been replaced, including the water heater--ugh! So...that will never happen again, for sure!
> 
> On a semi-related note, here are what may be some dumb questions, but here goes:
> 
> ...


I will be taking my first trip next weekend and here is how I am going to connect all:

1. I have a water pressure regulator that I will attach first to the campgrounds water, this way if there is high pressure, my hose won't get a bubble or bulge in it. I will then run the hose to the water filter. The water filter will be attached to the camper. So basically the hose is in the middle of it all.

2. You can attach to city water and leave on all the time. If not, it would be easier to fill the fresh water tank rather than go turn on the city water every time. I believe though the water pump needs turned on.

Hopefully this is correct becasue this is what I will be doing.

Maybe this will help answer your questions a little.

Capt


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

My setup:

In this sequence I hook up to the city water supply: 
1. Pressure regulator on the water supply bib. 
2. Screw filter onto the pressure regulator.
3. Screw hose onto the filter. 
4. Turn on the city water at the supply and flush the pressure reg and filter and hose. 
5. Turn off the city water, attach hose to the city water inlet at the TT and turn city water back on. Make sure all the faucets, etc., in the TT are off. 
6. Check for leaks, swear a little, go get the wrench and tighten up that leaking connection








7. Go into the TT and make sure the water pump is "off." The city water provides plenty of pressure and there is no need to have the pump.

Tear down: most is obvious but I did learn to drain the supply hose and water filter carefully so water in them doesn't get the storage compartment wet...


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

hautevue said:


> My setup:
> 1. Pressure regulator on the water supply bib.
> 2. Screw filter onto the pressure regulator.
> 3. Screw hose onto the filter.
> ...


Perfect!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

raynardo said:


> My setup:
> 1. Pressure regulator on the water supply bib.
> 2. Screw filter onto the pressure regulator.
> 3. Screw hose onto the filter.
> ...


Perfect!








[/quote]

X2

I also add a Y splitter to the faucet before the regulator so you can have water to wash hands when you have to mess with the sewer hose.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a brass elbow that allows the hose to run straight down the trailer and not get kinked.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> My setup:
> 1. Pressure regulator on the water supply bib.
> 2. Screw filter onto the pressure regulator.
> 3. Screw hose onto the filter.
> ...


Perfect!








[/quote]

X2

I also add a Y splitter to the faucet before the regulator so you can have water to wash hands when you have to mess with the sewer hose.
[/quote]

X2+2

Step #4 is an important one. Early in the season there may be rust or dirt in the lines. Any time in the season there may be a bug or something in the tap. I actually run the supply tap for a few seconds, before I do any hookups, just to flush out any nasties.

The Y splitter is handy any time you need a bit of water while you're outside the trailer. Just don't forget to take it with you when you leave. I donated one to the KOA in Parry Sound, Ontario!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Mark W said:


> As a follow-up on my original thread: It was a very expensive lesson learned on my part...I did apparently have water left in the system, which did freeze and ended up cracking parts and pieces in many areas and have now all been replaced, including the water heater--ugh! So...that will never happen again, for sure!


Sorry to hear about your expensive lesson. That's a tough way to start your camping experience.

Are you going to Charlotte to take in some NASCAR? I'm guessing yes!


----------



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you all very much for the great advice on city water connections et.al. with the water filter and regulators. I will definitely be following these steps!

And yes, Duggy, we are most definitely heading to Charlotte for the 10 days of great NASCAR fun: the All-Star race weekend, the week inbetween and then the Coca-Cola 600 weekend!

The freeze-up and cracked parts issue was definitely painful--in more ways than one--but, as I mentioned, I positively guarantee that this will never happen again to any trailer I own! Sigh...

Thanks again to everyone for the great help!


----------

